# Getting a new pregnant heifer.  Updated...change of plans already!



## Stubbornhillfarm (Mar 27, 2013)

The farmer and I sold our two Jersey steer about a month ago give or take.  Since then, it has been pretty boring with only 2 in the herd.  We have been searching high and low within a tri-state area for some nice Hereford.  We finally found what we are looking for pretty close by.  

We went last night to choose from 3 different pregnant cows/heifers.  We had seen the herd as a whole a couple of weeks ago and an amazing looking young bull (6-8 months) too.  We chose which heifer we will get.  She is a registered Hereford, 3 years old due soon with her 2nd calf.  She is lighter in color than what really appeals to us (and that's why they are selling her, because they are really striving for the darker red) but she seems to otherwise be a good temperment, etc.   They are going to preg check her and look at their records to narrow down the due date.  We may just keep her there until about a week after she calves as not to stress anyone. 

The bull...well...their herd bull has the same parents.  He is about 1.5 years old and amazing!  This young bull looks very much like him.  They  have  him in a separate area with other cows that are going to the butcher eventually.  But they really are trying to find someone to buy him.  They don't want to steer him because they really feel he is going to be an exceptional bull.  But they don't need another one.  The problem is, we don't really need one either.    We'll see I guess.

Of course on the ride to work this morning.  I said to the farmer, "man...I should have at least taken my phone out and got a picture!"  Dah!

So hopefully we can go back soon and at least get a picture for yall to see.  If not...someday they will be at our farm and we'll definately get some then.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Mar 27, 2013)

Ain't that the way!  The young bull was sold last night.  That's OK, I am glad he is going to be used as a bull.  So instead...we are getting the pregnant heifer and a young heifer that can be bred in the fall.  And, we are trading our Jeep which we had for sale anyhow.  No money exchanging hands.  Life is good!


----------



## jhm47 (Mar 27, 2013)

In the long run, you will be better off by using AI on your fledgling herd.  AI will afford you far more flexibility in your mating decisions.  For instance, you can breed each of your cows to different bulls, and establish many different bloodlines within your herd.  You won't need to worry about a bull breeding his mother or sister, and having to replace your bull every 2 years.  You will also have the ability to use crossbreeding if you wish.   Good luck!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Mar 27, 2013)

Great points !  I knew we really didn't "need"  a bull as did the farmer. And we honestly didn't want to feed one all year for a total of 3 heifers, but he was too nice to pass up.     But I honesty hadn't thought about establishing different blood lines.  Thank you for your wisdom.


----------



## Cricket (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Apr 1, 2013)

This is Charlotte.  She is the 1 year old.  There were too many in the herd to get a picture of her alone.  But I think she looks good.  Hopefully we will get her next weekend.


----------



## Cricket (Apr 1, 2013)

She looks bright eyed!  Are you still going to leave the other one until after she calves?


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Cricket, She is bright eyed now that you mention it!  She was one of their kids 4-H calfs from last year.  So even though she hasn't had much attention as of late, we are hoping that she will be an easy transition.  

We are waiting until they preg check her to decide really.  One of the farmers (two friends that are business parteners) his wife is a vet and the one that does it.  We are waiting  on her to preg check the heifer.  If she is due in less than a month, we will leave her there.  If she is due in more than a month, we will bring her home.  Unfortunatley, because she owns her own veterinary hospital she has to work there, so we are kind of at her mercy.  It isn't a problem, this new found business relationship is turning into a huge blessing.  So we will wait on her.  

(I wanted to get pictures of the pregnant heifer, Yorkie, too, but in a heard of 40-60 out in a field (a muddy field) we just couldn't pick her out.) 

We are ok with either scinario.  Of course we would like to have them both at our farm so that we could have a 1st calf born there.  But either way it is ok.  We are just really happy to be getting our herd built with the breed that we want to focus on.    going from 1 heifer to 3 (and who knows about the calf) quickly like this is really a miracle for us.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Apr 3, 2013)

Got word today from the wife/vet.  She says that Yorkie, the pregnant heifer has a full grown calf inside so we should have a new calf born within a couple of weeks!!!!!       Then...we will leave them at the farm for a week and bring them home!  Soooooooo excited.


----------



## Cricket (Apr 4, 2013)

That's great!  And it'll be nice to leave the first calf heifer worries to a professional!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Apr 17, 2013)

Yay!!!!!

The heifer that we were waiting on to calve,  had a nice healthy bull calf this morning.  The farmer just called to let us know.  We will go over after work to see him.  I will try to get some pictures. 

Patience is a virtue and we have been extremely patient in waiting for these cows.  Now, we will finally be able to get them.  Not this weekend I suspect.  But at least the following.  

Funny thing...out of the 10ish (I've lost track) of calves that they have had this year.  Only 1 has been a heifer, the rest bulls.


----------



## jhm47 (Apr 17, 2013)

Conrats on your new calf and heifer.  In my herd that is calving now, I would guess that heifers outnumber the bulls by 3 - 1.  That's true on the AI calves and on the natural service calves.  The calves are all coming 3 - 10 days early, and they are also bigger than one would expect.  Only had to pull one so far, and she likely could have had it, but I got impatient.  Weather has been brutal.  Snow every other day, and unbelievable amounts of mud.  Lots of my rancher friends have lost many calves.  And---we're in another winter storm watch again today and tomorrow.  Come on summer!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Apr 17, 2013)

jhm47 said:
			
		

> Conrats on your new calf and heifer.  In my herd that is calving now, I would guess that heifers outnumber the bulls by 3 - 1.  That's true on the AI calves and on the natural service calves.  The calves are all coming 3 - 10 days early, and they are also bigger than one would expect.  Only had to pull one so far, and she likely could have had it, but I got impatient.  Weather has been brutal.  Snow every other day, and unbelievable amounts of mud.  Lots of my rancher friends have lost many calves.  And---we're in another winter storm watch again today and tomorrow.  Come on summer!


Boo Winter!!!!  I hope spring comes for you soon JHM.  We've still got snow banks along side the driveway, but other than that its all gone with the exception maybe of some in the woods.  That is depressing when someone or many lose many calves.  The reality is every  now and again you are going to lose something.  But when it is several or many, that just really stinks!  

I am glad that you are heavy on the heifer calves this year.  Kind of funny that even though the calves have been early for you, they are full size.  They know when they need to be born.


----------



## Cricket (Apr 17, 2013)

Yay, Stubborn!  Looking forward to pics!  (Wonder if there's a difference between being patient and HAVING to be patient?)


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Apr 18, 2013)

Here they are!

Yorkie the heifer, well I guess techinically she is a cow now right?  Over 2 years old with her 2nd calf?







It's hard to tell but he is kind of homely cute.  The white on his face is in such a perfect circle over his head, it looks like someone pushed his face in white paint.  

This is all three together, Charlotte, the bull calf and Yorkie.  Hopefully they will all be coming home soon.


----------



## Canadiannee (Apr 18, 2013)

lol... aww, he's not homely he cute... he's ADOREABLE!

Congrats on your new laddie!


----------



## Cricket (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Apr 30, 2013)

They are FINALLY here!  

Poor things.  Momma has manure and mud caked on her and the two older ones have patches of missing fur.  The farm we got them from said that they gave them ivermectin last week.  But I really hate to see them like that.  







As soon as momma gets used to us a bit, we will be doing what we can to get the crud off her.  The heifer is warming up pretty quickly.  The momma wants to be paid attention to but is leary.  And the bull calf...nope his mother tells him to stay away.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Apr 30, 2013)

Well I think they're going to get spoiled rotten the way you couldn't wait to get them home.


----------



## Cricket (May 1, 2013)

They are beautiful!  I'm sure they'll drive you crazy, but those turd balls should pretty much come off on their own this time of year as she sheds.  If it means making her not be friendly, I'd just pull on the ones that are ready.  (tips on the fine art of turd ball picking!)  Some cows will lay in manure even if they have other options.  I like to take handfuls of sawdust and rub them with that to help shed out, too.  It's one of the steps in dressing hides and seems to work on live ones, too.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (May 1, 2013)

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> Well I think they're going to get spoiled rotten the way you couldn't wait to get them home.


Yeah, maybe just a bit.    When the farmers dropped them off, my husband asked them what they thought of our other two.  The farmer and his son (who both show cattle) said, "that one (our black baldie steer) must have been a show steer."     Yeah, not quite!!  But apparently, we have introduced him to the finer way of cattle life.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (May 1, 2013)

Cricket, great tip!  Thanks.  Yes, your right.  I mean a little bit here and there whatever.  But this is a bit much for me.  

The guy we bought them from said that the "missing fur patches" are um...I forgot what he said.  Barn itch?????   Says that places that have a large number of cattle get that.  Does this sound right to all of you? 

The fur is growing back in so I am sure they are fine.  Just a bit rough looking.


----------



## jhm47 (May 1, 2013)

"Barn itch" is called lice here in this area.  Use Dectomax pour on.  It's effective on lice and even internal parasites.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (May 1, 2013)

jhm47 said:
			
		

> "Barn itch" is called lice here in this area.  Use Dectomax pour on.  It's effective on lice and even internal parasites.


Okay!  Lice I understand.  Thanks jhm!  I will see if someone local sells Dectomax.


----------

